# Park Ranger Julie Weir



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Park Ranger Julie Weir

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*United States Department of the Interior - National Park Service
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Thursday, February 24, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 11 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, February 24, 2011
*Incident Location:* Nebraska
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Park Ranger Julie Weir was killed in an automobile accident on I-80 near Kearney, Nebraska.

Ranger Weir was on official travel status while relocating from her permanent position at Independence National Historic Park in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, to a field training assigning at Yosemite National Park in California.

Her vehicle went out of control during a heavy snow storm, crossed into oncoming traffic, and collided with a tractor trailer.

Ranger Weir had served as a seasonal law enforcement park ranger with the National Park Service for 11 years and had just graduated from FLETC as a full-time law enforcement ranger.

Agency Contact Information
United States Department of the Interior - National Park Service
1849 C Street, NW
Washington, DC 20240

Phone: (202) 208-6843

_*Please contact the United States Department of the Interior - National Park Service for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

RIP Ranger


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Bummer, RIP!! Isn't this the second one from that agency this week?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Rest in Peace Ranger Weir.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------

